# Story of the CalMac Cargo Ships.



## dolan (Oct 4, 2005)

BBC Alba tonight.
9pm on #BBCALBA - Story of the CalMac cargo-ships which served the Inner & Outer Hebrides, narrated by @CalMacFerries enthusiast Donald Meek


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

*Calmac Story*

Thanks for 'alert' - had forgotten about that coming on. (Thumb)

Angus


----------



## dolan (Oct 4, 2005)

No problem Angus.
I enjoyed the programme.Congratulations to Donald Meek.
He made a good job of the programme.
Dolan,Stornoway


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up - managed to catch the start. Really enjoyed it - a lot of characters in the film.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

Would have loved to have seen this in Australia,sadly not to be.


----------



## dolan (Oct 4, 2005)

You can catch it on BBC IPLAYER Neil.
Dolan


----------



## dolan (Oct 4, 2005)

Some suggestions here Neil.
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2082953
Dolan


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

My first foray into BBC ALBA (via i-player) and not disappointed.
A most informative & enjoyable do***entary from salty tales to Stornaway black puddings. 
Thanks for posting dolan.

Ron


----------



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi dolan thanks for post missed program last night,but watched 
this morning great program brought back happy times of my days 
spent on Barra and unloading her cargo on Castlebay Pier 

Regards 

Allan


----------



## Don A.Macleod (Jul 11, 2004)

A fine presentation by Donald, watched it today and will probably watch again.


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Dolan I give it a go.


----------



## Trevor Holt (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the post, I would have missed a wonderful program otherwise. My wife and I are great fans of the islands and the ferries that serve them and this was a good insight into the cargo side of things in times gone by.


----------



## salvina (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks to iplayer I watched this today. A great programme and there are many parallels between the Western Isles cargo vessels and characters and the "North boats" which ran between Leith and Aberdeen to the Orkney and Shetland isles. Sadly all gone and replaced by soulless ferries.


----------

